# Increasing CRS rank



## vikiversatile (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi

Im vikram from india. i have a CRS rank 411.

Kindly let me know, will the points increase if i get married and add my spouse details.

Anyone explain me how much points will get added if spouse details such as age, education, IELTS and work experience is added.

I need minimum of 450 points to get ITA.


----------



## vinod827 (Apr 28, 2016)

vikiversatile said:


> Hi
> 
> Im vikram from india. i have a CRS rank 411.
> 
> ...


Does CRS rank 411 makes you ineligible? How much minimum score is required to get ITA for Canada PR?


----------



## vikiversatile (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi vinod,

From past 1 year the CRS rank for ITA has not reduced below 450.

It is ranging from 460 to 500 in every round of draw.


----------



## vinod827 (Apr 28, 2016)

vikiversatile said:


> Hi vinod,
> 
> From past 1 year the CRS rank for ITA has not reduced below 450.
> 
> It is ranging from 460 to 500 in every round of draw.


So people who have score between 460 to 500 will not get ITA for Canada PR?
Please confirm as I'm a newbie and interested for Canada PR.

Thank you


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vikiversatile said:


> Hi
> 
> Im vikram from india. i have a CRS rank 411.
> 
> ...



You don't have a rank of 411, you have 411 points.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vinod827 said:


> Does CRS rank 411 makes you ineligible? How much minimum score is required to get ITA for Canada PR?


Did you even read his post? The information was quite clear.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

vinod827 said:


> So people who have score between 460 to 500 will not get ITA for Canada PR?





You cannot be serious. The information provided by the other poster was very clear and is not difficult to understand.


----------

